# Dating with this lg issue - anyone in the same situation?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi

For the past year I've been single and totally inactive - to be honest, career transition notwithstanding, too much has been suppressed and repressed and it's all be coming to the fore - not wanting to impose this issue on any potential girlfriend.

I'm 31 and am getting a little worried about my romantic future - how am I supposed to have a family with this issue? Dinner with the wife and her friends, events with the kids...

In the end I'm sure it'll be fine. Have made great progress and am able to keep the symptoms at bay somewhat - hopefully soon nip this in the bud altogether (fingers crossed) - surely this will allow me to create the space to experience this side of life.

I've been thinking that it could be cool to hang out with a girl who is in the same situation - it would make things a little more wholesome: at least we could live healthy, truly understand each other - less anxiety involved in the whole thing.

Possibly other people suffering with this issue have had these thoughts?

Anyway, just posting it out there


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,

Don't worry. Just go with the flow, and act normal. One thing it never hindered me from is dating. Sure you will go through some hit and miss experience, but that's normal regardless. Don't confuse girls with confessions about your condition, and don't give off a neurotic vibe. And as once someone who I was dating for a while (a doctor) told me: Don't talk about your bowel issues on your first date.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

Guess I'm just tired - dating for a while with this and, to be fair, the majority of the time it's fine for them - but still not for me - ever the hypocrite... Also, it's not just the odour which is relatively manageable and not a constant but the discomfort of dating with a burning pressure prolapse sensation in the gooch/rectum, which is a constant - not so much the limitations on restaurants and other activities - one can always work around these issues.

All the accumulated experiences, qualifying as a sort of trauma, overflowing into my consciousness and as a result making me currently unwilling to engage.

Anyway, at present, I don't really care. Had a respectable run till now - should get back into the swing of things soon enough - no pun.

Thanks again,

Mat


----------

